# Leitungsbemessung?



## the bang 2 (10 September 2007)

Guten morgen,
ich mach mir gerade Gedanken zwecks der Verkabelung von ner S7, genauer die Leitungsbemessung. Verwenden wollte ich 0,5² bzw. 0,75², finde jetzt aber keine konkrete Quelle, ob der Querschnitt für die 0,5A pro Ausgang ausreicht.

KJönnt ihr mir da schnell ne info geben?


----------



## zotos (10 September 2007)

So was in einem Forum fragen zu müssen... wie tief kann man sinken?

Ich würde mal im Tabellenbuch nachschauen oder besser die Finger von der Elektrik lassen.

Hier mal etwas was ich online auf die Schnelle gefunden habe:
http://www.helukabel.de/pdf/german/technik/T26__STROMBELASTBARKEIT.pdf

Also 0,5mm² reicht locker aus.


----------



## marlob (10 September 2007)

> So was in einem Forum fragen zu müssen... wie tief kann man sinken?
> 
> Ich würde mal im Tabellenbuch nachschauen oder besser die Finger von der Elektrik lassen.



100% ACK

@the bang 2
Aber trotzdem habe ich einen vielleicht nützlichen Link für dich.
Möller hat auf seiner Seite ein Schaltungsbuch mit vielen nützlichen Tabellen, Formeln usw.
www.schaltungsbuch.de
man kann es auch als pdf downloaden
http://www.moeller.net/binary/schabu/wiring_man_de.zip


Und speziell für Kabel und Leitungen findet man hier http://www.lappkabel.de/2/de/servic...euerleitungen_kabelverschraubungen/index.html
viele nützliche Tabellen.
Für Dich ist dann T12 interessant.

mfg
marlob


----------



## the bang 2 (10 September 2007)

interessanter hinweis von dir, wir haben hier 3 Tabellenbücher, aber in allen beginnen die Tabellen erst ab 1,5².
Aber erstmal alle niedermachen, ne?


----------



## marlob (10 September 2007)

Niedermachen wollen wir hier keinen, zumindest ich nicht.
Du hast doch eine Menge nützlicher Hinweise bekommen, das zeigt doch unseren guten Willen zu helfen 

Aber gib doch mal Leitungsbemessung in google ein, nimm den ersten Link und dann unter Fachpraxis Leitungsbemessung findest du alles was du brauchst



> Leitungen in  					Schaltanlagen und Verteilern bei Stromstärken bis 2,5 A  					Mindestquerschnitt 0,5




mfg
marlob


----------



## zotos (10 September 2007)

Wie wollen solche heulsen nur im leben bestehen? Ihr seit mehrere Leute mit mehreren Tabellenbüchern und ihr kennt das Internet. Ihr seit in der Lage eine solche Frage in ein Forum zu stellen... 

...warum könnt ihr dann nicht einfach Google benutzen? Den Ausbilder/Lehrer fragen?

Wenn ich so einen Scheiß von einem fast fertigen Mechatroniker Lehrling lesen, bin ich froh das Du kein angehender Elektriker bist sonst müsste ich mich nun ganz doll fremdschämen.


----------



## maxi (12 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> So was in einem Forum fragen zu müssen... wie tief kann man sinken?
> 
> Ich würde mal im Tabellenbuch nachschauen oder besser die Finger von der Elektrik lassen.
> 
> ...


 
Solltest dich auch mal an der Nase packen.
Deine pauschalte antwort ist falsch.
Das ist übrigens eien egrne verwendtet Prüfungsfrage bei den Meisterprüfungen. Die kommt zu 80% jedes Jahr dran.

Ab mit dir in der VDE nachsehen.


----------



## zotos (12 September 2007)

@maxi: das Du nicht schreiben kannst wissen wir. Kannst Du jetzt auch nicht mehr lesen?

http://www.von-grambusch.de/Praxis/Praxis29.htm


----------



## crash (12 September 2007)

schau dir mal Simatic TOP connect an.
0,14 mm2 - belastbar mit 1A Dauerstrom.


----------



## maxi (17 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> @maxi: das Du nicht schreiben kannst wissen wir. Kannst Du jetzt auch nicht mehr lesen?
> 
> http://www.von-grambusch.de/Praxis/Praxis29.htm


 

Bei fester Aderverlegung aussen = mind. 1,5mm^2
Bei 1,5mm^2 mindestens aussen = mindestens 1mm^2 innen


----------



## zotos (17 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Bei fester Aderverlegung aussen = mind. 1,5mm^2
> Bei 1,5mm^2 mindestens aussen = mindestens 1mm^2 innen



Was will und der Maxi mit dieser Aussage nur sagen?

Aber wenn Du mal wieder nach DIN/ISO/VDE/IEC/VKE/usw. geschrieben hast was Du ja auch in Deine Signatur einbauen könntest. Teile Deine Erkenntnis doch mal den großen Firmen mit die einfach keinen Experten wie Dich zur Verfügung haben Fang mal hier an.


----------



## maxi (17 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Was will und der Maxi mit dieser Aussage nur sagen?
> 
> Aber wenn Du mal wieder nach DIN/ISO/VDE/IEC/VKE/usw. geschrieben hast was Du ja auch in Deine Signatur einbauen könntest. Teile Deine Erkenntnis doch mal den großen Firmen mit die einfach keinen Experten wie Dich zur Verfügung haben Fang mal hier an.


 

Wenn es dir der Meister abnimmt oder du selbst Meister bist kannst die einbauen, würde Physuikalisch sicher nichts dagegen sprechen.

Ich wollte dir nur an diesen einen Beispiel (Aussen mind. 1,5 ist innen mind. 1) aufzeigen das es eine ganze Mänge, gerade im 230V Bereich, zu beachten gibt. 

Du kennst doch sicher auch die Pauschiliserung der Wald und Wiesler das man eine 1,5 Leitung immer mit 16A absichert


----------



## PeterEF (20 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Wenn es dir der Meister abnimmt oder du selbst Meister bist kannst die einbauen, würde Physuikalisch sicher nichts dagegen sprechen.
> 
> Ich wollte dir nur an diesen einen Beispiel (Aussen mind. 1,5 ist innen mind. 1) aufzeigen das es eine ganze Mänge, gerade im 230V Bereich, zu beachten gibt.
> 
> Du kennst doch sicher auch die Pauschiliserung der Wald und Wiesler das man eine 1,5 Leitung immer mit 16A absichert


 
In der Tat: es gibt eine Menge zu beachten, sonst wirds eine Menge meisterlicher Mängel geben . 
Wer mit solchen Zahlen um sich schmeißt, sollte auch immer sagen, woher diese stammen - also sag an?

Die ursprüngliche Frage handelte von der Verdrahtung einer S7, also ist evt. die Maschinenrichtlinie DIN EN 60204-1 die zutreffende Norm. Dort heißt es unter Leiter, Leitungen und Kabel (ich glaub Abschnitt 13):

Mindestquerschnitte jeweils *außerhalb* von Gehäusen:
Hautpstromkreise: 1 bzw. 1,5 bei einadrig/0,75 bei zwei und mehradrig
Steuerstromkreise: 1 bei einadrig/0,5 bei mehradrig/0,3 bei mehradrig geschirmt 
Datenleitungen: 0,08

Mindestquerschnitte jeweils *innerhalb *von Gehäusen:
Hautpstromkreise: 0,75 
Steuerstromkreise: 0,2 
Datenleitungen: 0,08

(alle Angaben in mm^2)

Dies ist aus meinen Notizen von 2001, gibt es neuere Zahlen?


----------

